# UK stumpgrinders in a cooperative network



## stumpy66

As an independant stumpgrinder, ie i choose to support tree surgeons with there stump removal not provide them with yet more competition. I know that Stumpbusters has the upperhand in the UK with a nationwide advertising campaign. I know that if there were enough independant stumpgrinding companies out there, 10 for a start up we could pool a little resource and fund a website (yearly cost £200ish) and local/national advertising that would give the independants as good a coverage as stumpbusters..and better quality. perhaps we could start a federation of stump grinders...something along those lines....food for though..or pipe dream...your comments please..


----------



## stevieb

This is an interresting thought. Got to go and bash a stump or 2 out know so ill ponder on this while im under my helmet staring at the ground


----------



## iain

what machines r u using ? s/busters use carlton


----------



## stevieb

I currently own a Vermeer 252 and the small Sc130. Got on order the new 352 Turbo Diesel 35hp being delivered next tuesday and the 130 is being replaced by the danequip 25spp 27 hp petrol. So selling the 252 and the 130 soon probebly on ebay.


----------



## stumpy66

I too run a 352 and an adapted 961 dosko.....good to hear from you ian, what is your area and is stumping your main thing.......stumpbusters seem to have the monopoly at the minute when people searching is concerned....i think that if a few got together then we could match them at advertising nationally...internet and magazines like the landscaper, essential arb...i personally cannot justify advertising in a national magazine because of the cost for me and the cust, we cannot cover that area....bringing together a few of us to cover the cost nationally and through a website under a federation, cooperative, stumpgrinders uk type of thing makes a lot of sense to me.....to start as stevie says, get links to each other from our own websites ....there are a few of us about....a little can go a long way..links will cost nothing and if nothing else get us talking to other stumpers in the UK..


----------



## iain

hello stumpy, no stumps arent my main bag i run my own tree business and have a 27hp s/propelled stumpgrinder, i also have a machinery and equipment dealership on the go

i wish you all the best wtih your venture , 
Paramount in the mind of any arborist you may wish to offer your service too, is *will they poach 'other work' once introduced to my customer* if you can over come that scepticism then your idea is a good one, also a point to consider is how to portion up areas dividing boundarys between co-op members


----------



## stevieb

Your right Iain. An association type group would not require boundaries but the criteria laid out would mean that if my nearest competitor fitted the entry criteria then he could join. This would give no benefit to me when advertising through an association. However if it was just a co-operative splitting the UK up and seeking good quality professional stumper's in that area then national advertising, buying power etc.... would become very attractive....


----------



## stumpy66

I make a point of saying that although i have the capability and some qualifications i only do stumps......this was at the forefront of my mind when starting as a stumper....the idea certainly has legs......i apprieciate all the input..


----------



## stumped!!

*Stumpy66 Independent Stump Grinders*

HOORAY! FOR A COOPERATIVE, AT LAST I MEET ANOTHER LIKE MIND WHO WANTS TO TAKE THIS BUSINESS SERIOUSLY AND PROVIDE A LOCAL/NATIONAL ALTERNATIVE TO STUMPBUSTERS,SURELY AN ASSOCIATION OF QUALITY SERVICE PROVIDERS WITH A NATIONAL WEB SITE AND LOCAL LINKS IS A MUST. COUNT ME IN, COME ON STUMPERS LETS TAKE THEM ON

JRK.STUMPED:


----------



## stumpy66

it is getting there, there will be a revenue stream in competition to stumpbusters soon. I will get more details up and running and feed it out..register your interest now..Uk stumpgrinders unite!!!


----------



## stumpy66

Ok, so perhaps i got a bit carried away with the last entry.
This is something to get excited about though.

www.nationwide-stump-removal.co.uk


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

stumpy66 said:


> Ok, so perhaps i got a bit carried away with the last entry.
> This is something to get excited about though.
> 
> www.nationwide-stump-removal.co.uk




Count me in,i'm ready to take on stumpbusters!!!,nice job stumpy66..


----------



## stumped!!

*Stumpy66 Independent Stump Grinders*

10 out of 10 for rollacoasta, welcome to the happy band of independant stumpgrinders who want to take this job seriously. stumpy66 has done a great job so far, brilliant trial website lets march on 
PS.......JUST WATCHED STUMPBUSTERS FRANCHISE DVD......... THEY SAY IT;S EASY

REGARDS STUMPED!!


----------



## stumpy66

I think there is a general opinion amongst independant stump grinders that something that brings us together to have a national face is a good thing...I think there is a sceptisism about if it is possible and how it would be funded. There are a few routes
route 1) my original idea of a non profit cooperative. i like this idea a lot but do not know how members spread all over would make this work, and then the costs have to be shared with some perhaps feeling like they may be not getting as much out of it as others...tricky one..
route 2) well.............. ideas required.....i intend to set the site up and advertise it from my own pocket to start, i am local but in theory instead of putting my own business directly (on google clicks) i will put a simple national website www.nationwide-stump-removal.co.uk up instead..and if my idea works, i should get work out of it...and so should those also listed. so if you want in on the 'free for you' trial let me know.......i guess this is me putting my money and idea where my mouth is!!

Feedback has been good. this is a long term project and it will be created from feedback and active participation.

The idea is a worker and is what we as independants need for more work, a saving in advertising, running costs and a means of bringing stumpgrinding to the publics attention. Be good for us to mesh up and bring some continuity to the world of stumping.. 

Its all good....

Feed back..get listed on the updated national map and lets see where it takes us....

Rob


----------



## stumped!!

A Reply To A Number Of Point's In Stumpy66 Latest Post.

Firstly I'm In Even If There's Only 2 Of Us(web Site Details Shortly)

Secondly How Does It Work? Who Knows! But It Will.
My Personal Opinion Stump Grinders Serious About This Idea Need To Confirm Involvement Now,from Those Confirmations We Stop Any Further Recruitment(a Cut Off Date). Cost's Involved For The Set Up Of The Site Will Be Divided Equally Amongst Those Original Members,so Everybody Put's Their Money Where Their Mouth Is.
When The Co-op/site Is Up & Running Addition Of New Members Resumes Subject To A Subscription Equal To The Original Members Input
How Do We Effect This? We Need To Have A Forum, A Meeting Some Where Convenient For Those Initial Members To Get To And Clarify Objectives And Purpose And Express Concerns And What They Want From A Co-op If You Are Not Prepared To Do This Are You Really Committed To The Idea......with Regard To The Sceptics They Will Want In When It Works.
Some People May Get More Of A Response Than Others True, But 16 Years Of Advertising Locally Tell Me This Will Be The Most Cost Effective Way Of Promoting A Professional Service,secondly I Might Be Flat Out,ill, Going On Holiday It Would Be Nice To Have Somebody From My Own Co-op Cover Any Commitments I Can Not.
I Hope This Will Provoke A Response, It's Time For Actions Not Words........stumpbusters Have Done It Why Can't You


----------



## stumpy66

i want to keep it simple, but stumped has a point about covering areas, i know a grave digger mate and they do the same....a lot of trust involved though.....but check the website and let me know about any uk independant stumpgrinders for incusion in the free for now Uk directory of independant stumpgrinders...


----------



## stumped!!

*Uk Stump-grinders Co-operative*

TO STUMPY 66 AND ALL OTHER LIKE MINDS.

SEEM'S TO HAVE GONE A LITTLE QUIET ON THE CO-OPERATIVE FRONT.
WHATS HAPPENING?.........IS IT HAPPENING!

HOPE WERE NOT:deadhorse:


----------



## stevieb

how you doing did you get my mail?


----------



## stumped!!

*stevieb*

refresh me on your mail


----------



## stevieb

Been out of action for a while, sent mail to Stumpy66 but no reply, it would be good for all us guys to meet up and discuss this


----------



## stevieb

I'm sure Rob (Stumpy66) has been working hard on this as its his baby but he aint been in touch


----------



## stumped!!

*stevieb*

STEVIEB.

I HAVE EXACTLY THE SAME WAY OF THINKING AS YOU.AS YOU SAY STUMPY66 HAS DONE A GREAT JOB SO FAR BUT WE NEED TO MAINTAIN MOMENTUM......A MEET IS THE WAY TO GO..... EVEN IF IT'S ONLY ME AND THEE. JUST BECAUSE STUMPY66 IS GRAFTING WE NEED NOT STOP OUR INPUTopcorn:


----------



## stevieb

Have you spoken to rob on this subject. I did have his telephone number but I have misplaced it. Probebly put it in my filing basket (bin)?


----------



## stevieb

Im sending you all these so I can become a senior member beacuse im really sad but dont tell anyone


----------



## stumped!!

*stevieb*

THIS IS MY LAST POST FOR TODAY SADLY....HE SAY'S

I WILL TRY AND FIND ROB,S (STUMPY66) NUMBER TO CONTACT HIM.
AND SEE WHERE WE ARE.
I HAVE ALSO NOTED YOUR NUMBER AND WILL CONTACT YOU SOON

REGARDS JOHN............STUMPED!!

PS. HAVE YOU ANY IDEA OF OTHER STUMPERS WHO HAVE CONFIRMED AN INTEREST? :help:


----------



## stevieb

No mate I only now you guys on here perhaps Rolla? any how will be good to talk my home number is 01902 408213 and email [email protected] If any foxy ladies read this posting please feel free to call me lol


----------



## stumpy66

Glad you are talking...there are more of us.....i need to get the details together..work has gone a bit potty and i have been away...but yes next step is to get a list of us together.....there is 6-7 of us at the minute i think, maybe more....and then as you say..and has been discussed by others, meet up somewhere....my number is 07801-150727 rob or [email protected]


----------



## stumped!!

*Stumpy66 Independent Stump Grinders*

stumpy66....glad to see you back online.just tried to keep the momentum going
might pursuade the sceptic's out there if they see we mean business



stumped!! (john 07802 983062)


----------



## stevieb

Up for a meet any time soon


----------



## stumped!!

The Sooner The Better For Me........


----------



## stevieb

Pick a date a time, location and just see how many come on board, with stumpy 66 as chair.


----------



## stumped!!

Bang On..............we Need A Central Location For Everyone So Travel Distance And Time Is Fair As Poss... I'm Not Affraid To Make Arrangements For A Location But We Need A Consensus On Where And What We Need!!!! Conference Facility Or Motorway Service Station Carpark...... Probably A Saturday Early In May? My Only Concern Is We Three Seem To Be The Only One's Talking To Each Other.


----------



## stevieb

thanks for the reply,

Stump grinding in the UK is still relativly new compared to the US and the costs of setting up a professional business are high, the second hand market for stump grinders is not good so at the moment we stumpers can make a good living, Thats not to say that will always be the case but at the moment we can do rather well just doing stumps.


----------



## stevieb

I would not worry John at the end of the day you got to dive in on a date etc... and hope that enough follow its a risk but you got to take it.


----------



## stevieb

Stumped why are your posts stuck at 10?


----------



## stumped!!

Treeco........thanks For The Input...but No Thanks.do Not Confuse The U.s Market With The U.k.....i Think I Know What I'm Talking About After 25 Years In The Tree Biz........any Way Us Limeys Are 10 Years Behind You Yanks .................have A Nice Daaaaaaaaay!


----------



## stumped!!

Stevieb............i Wanted Others To Respond But I Think It's Got Out Of Hand When The American's Want In! What Area Is He Going To Cover ..............orkney Islands Perhaps?


----------



## stumpy66

hey chill!! i welcome the input from our american cousins....it's where most of us get out kit from....its difficult to get people together..but worth it in the end....chill.....this thread is to encourage stump grinders everywhere to chat, and for the independant stumpgrinders in the UK to meet, chat and hopefully make stumpgrinding in the UK a more focused place....


----------



## stumpy66

but treeco....you live in a dark place......why respond to a thread that has no interest to you but sceptisicm. I thought only chinese gymnasts could stick there head up their ass....but no...i might book you for our summer fete........you may have some use then!!


----------



## stumped!!

*Uk Stump-grinders Co-operative*

TREECO.............THANKS VERY MUCH FOR YOUR CONTRIBUTION INPUT LIKE THIS GET'S US TALKING AND THINKING ABOUT THE JOB,AFTER ALL SAID & DONE WERE IN THE SAME BIZ........HOPE THE BRIT HUMOUR AMUSES.
.... ABOUT THE JOB-STUMP GRINDING IN THE UK IS STILL IN IT'S INFANCY A LARGE SLICE OF THE BRITISH POPULATION ARE STILL IGNORANT OF TREE STUMP REMOVAL , THE PURPOSE OF OUR CO-OP IS TO BUILD AWARENESS AND CREATE A MARKET.....I HAVE BEEN INVOLVED IN ARBORICULTURE FOR 25 YEARS NOW AND IT IS ONLY RECENTLY THAT THERE AS BEEN ANY REAL DEMAND FOR STUMP GRINDING IN THE U.K.....PLEASE REMEMBER THIS IS A SMALL OVERCROWDED ISLAND WHERE SPACE IS AT A PREMIUM SO THE DEMAND FOR COMPLETE TREE REMOVAL IS GREATER THAN EVER,WE HAVE AN ONGOING PROBLEM WITH MATURE TREE STOCK ON OUR CITY STREETS TREE RELATED SUBSIDENCE IS A REAL ISSUE AND FINALLY THE GREAT BRITISH GARDENER IN HIS WISDOM AS OVER THE LAST 35 YEARS PLANTED EVERGREEN CONIFERS BY THE MILLION INFACT NEW GOVERNMENT LEGISLATION HAS BEEN INTRODUCED TO COPE WITH THE PROBLEM.

THATS THE END OF MY SERMON AND ANGLO/AMERICAN P.R FOR TODAY, 
BEST WISHES.........STUMPED!!


----------



## stevieb

The amount of people on a daily basis that stop and stare at my machine is incredible they have never seen one or ever heard of a business that takes out tree stumps it really is quite unique and im glad to say im ideally placed now after four years for an explosion of work. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stump stomper

stump66 this is to confirm that I am interested in becoming a member of your coop.i am afraid i won't be able to meet up like the other guys but you can email me direct at [email protected] Don't have a web site as yet ,hoping to get some thing going real soon. send you a link then.


----------



## stumpy66

Thats good to hear stomper...if you can get me details of internet holding page or anything that gives your details i will add it, as a link to the www.nationwide-stump-removal.co.uk map. 

at the moment, from a personal point of view it is good just to have a listing of independant stump removers. This list then gives us a basis to think about how best to move on as group. 

So if you are independant in the UK, register interest, if you find things do not go as you would like, opt out...no money involved.


----------



## stumpy66

Ok, things are going well, i am sifting through my information and trying to complile a list of those that has registered an interest. the folk already on this thread are no problem, but if you are interested in finding out more and want to be included in discussions on how best to proceed then can you please put your details onto this thread. that would help no end...thanks. Rob


----------



## stumpy66

The AA trade show is coming up soon, i propose a friendly get together to introduce each other and to think on the way ahead. Will be a good time to discuss the idea with spare part/equipment suppliers/manufacturers.

I am slow workwise again at the minute so i will concentrate on getting the names of interested parties and contact them. (Like i have been saying i will do for a month or so, sorry lads, i hope stevie and John you still have the all important enthusiasm). 

but any UK independant stumpers out there stick your name on this thread or IM me.

www.nationwide-stump-removal.co.uk


----------



## iain

*aa show*

hi lads 

i'm at cirencester again this year pop into the stand Landforce for a natter
may also have some news on kit n discounts
theres due to be a few of the boys from the treehouser discussion site meetin up there too 
rgds
iain


----------



## stumpy66

Cheers Iain, i will certainly pop in a see you on the Landforce stand. I have spoken to Tony castle before a year or two back....see you there.


----------



## hardmet

*Stump grinding co-operative an very interesting scenario*

I would also like to hear from members of a co-operative, as I have a vested interest in discussing the cutting tools.

Is the finger type, straigh, 45 degree left and right hand still the most popular?

Have already had some dialogue with STUMPED.

All the best
Dave H.


----------



## stumpy66

i don't use them myself but i am sure some still do.....good to hear from you , see and speak to you soon....Rob


----------



## stumpy66

Hardmet, i notice from your webiste that you do tungsten carbide bits for mining and drilling....have you heard about the new duradisk that sandvik have developed...http://www.mgt.sandvik.com/sandvik/...us17001.nsf/LookupAdm/BannerForm?OpenDocument

also do you offer a retipping service, i am sure some would be interested in that option....cheers Rob


----------



## stevieb

Sorry I hzve not been around for a while guys but my marriage has broken down. Dont worry I still have the chain saws and the kids. Just got my internet connection back. It's not too bad being single got a girl already. At least I still got the saw's.


----------



## stump stomper

hi lads 
how are things going over their? hoped they pick up a bit for you guys .not to bad over here but this is my first year stumping so don't have any thing to compare it to was in Spain for two weeks came back had some work on due to the good weather i think things will slow up now the rains back.got my self a nice Little stihl 250c with 16"bar great for toping those stumps.I still look in on this site to see whats happen just haven been posting.

PS
stevieb sorry to hear about you marriage problems hope everything works its self out?at least you got saws.


----------



## stumpy66

i rang you today, might have missed off the country code....website is up ish......web links bit f**ked...but it will be ok in time.........delete some mails too....then i can mail ya......


----------



## stump stomper

no problem 66 try [email protected] or 00353876350646 mobile
see your on line now !


----------



## stumpy66

nice one stumper...website is a bit iffy...but you have a circle on there even if there is no link........ good work fella...


----------



## stump stomper

have address www.stumpstompers.com just to get a guy to do me a up a page. had alook at new lay looks impressive thanks


----------



## stumpy66

thanks for the feedback, the sites a bit flowery but has the potential to put the opposition in the shade.....the basics are there and will improve with time...need to take a few pics and stuff.......well done on getting a webpage up.. will call you soon.....glad you are ok......


----------



## stump stomper

rob thanks for including me.if i owe you any cash to-wards expense send me line PS how is rolla keepinghe a bit quite:rockn:


----------



## stumpy66

no cash required, i figure that being part of this will increase my hits on my site so help me out, it will help others as a by product. When people start getting hits and work from the www.nationwide-stump-removal.co.uk site then people will feel like they will want to contribute. I think this site needs to be done and i enjoy doing it...We do need to have a national presence, this much is true...i am glad to be bringing like minded people together. Stumpers unite....... :notrolls2:


----------



## stumped!!

*stumpgrinders co/op*

hello lads,
sorry for the absence over recent weeks,.....had the death of my mother and all the s..t that goes with it to deal with,.......well done to rob with the web site have already had it mentioned locally!.......always said it would work.......should we have a link back from our own web sites to the national site?????????? thats it for now,hope you all have plenty of stumps to bash


----------



## stumpy66

It has picked up for me thank goodness, a few calls and most of them are making it to jobs.....good to have you back stumped!. 
(as for the website i am tweaking it but things are playing up....watch that space). but yes, jeremy from stumps away advertises his local company nationally on google and he is passing work on that he is too far away to deal with....this proves that we need a national presence....this website, hopefully in a better format should be up in the rating in 6 weeks, so say the hosts (after a bung of £60) so watch that space....keep an eye on your website clicks.....


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stumpgrinders*

been a long time since the last post.........thought i might try and re-light the fire,spoke to stumpy 66 today (at last!)still keen and confident.
now come on lads (ladies if there is any) surely me and stumpy are not p*****g in the wind with our enthusiasm ?......at the very least we should be talking to each other


----------



## stump stomper

*I second that*

yes I know were all busy in the summer .but this time of year and weather changing we should have more time for talking typing.any body get any new toys this year? is it just me or do all machines give you trouble just when you really need them? Big jobs, important customers,that kind of thing.


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stumpgrinders*

with a ever increasing range of machines to choose from what do you buy!......what are you using at the moment?


----------



## stump stomper

just getting by with a husqavarna sg13 got it for access mainly in dublin back garden work.tree companys cant get in the front door and out the back but www.stumpstompers.com can :greenchainsaw:


----------



## stump stomper

After that cant decide between vemeer sc252 or carlton4012 both close on 20,000 euros thats alot of stumps not agreat range over here .


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stumpgrinders*

don,t knock these small machines.....i have for a number of years operated a rayco rg9 along side my other machines.this machine is working 3 days a week every week!.....bread & butter.....its a personal opinion but i think volume and consistent work only comes from the domestic back garden and if you can't get at em you cant bust em


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stumpgrinders*

that level of investment takes some thinking about......i find the 252 ok.....anything bigger i would be tempted to hire in if i needed it,but so far we have covered everthing asked of us.......i dont know if you would consider used machines, a guy in hartlepool.... alan mason.....masonwoodchippers brings in from the usa ex hire machines and recons them....i've dealt with him......seems sound,


----------



## stump stomper

I see on you site you have /had an alpine Magnum are they any good? did it get much use ? and your vermeer do you find it reliable are parts expensive?


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stumpgrinders*

fingers crossed :taped: not had to buy bits for the 252 yet..........alpine magnum.....not my machine.....belongs to a mate,have used it in the past and liked it.....3500 quid new......mate raves about it and don,t intend to use anything else(access again)......i'm using his again next week on a hawthorn hedge on a steep slope if all's well going to ask santa to bring me one


----------



## stumpy66

Well done boys, good to have this thread going again...it was good to speak with you John, it is always good to chat, we all seem to have the same issues and concerns, sharing knowledge always helps....The website still needs tweaking (ie changing completely) and updating but time and lack of dreamweaver hampering things slightly....every stumper i chat with seems happy to talk, and talking should be encouraged....

stomper..let us know how the alpine magnum compares with your current un....should be fun on a slope...should be a good test for it.


----------



## stumpy66

stomper-should say stumped......lets us know how it goes..


----------



## km stumps

*co op of stump grinders*

or at the very least some kind of giuld of stumpers insured and the like, can be as simple as a recomended list have a web site being built as we speak with links to arborists who give me their stump work, could be stumpers in areas i dont cover who would do the same for me . a small sub gets you on list , maybe


----------



## stumpy66

i have let it slip a bit, and the second version looks better but not yet implimented.....www.nationwide-stump-removal.co.uk....i will update the list if you want to be included.....it is searchable and i hope work has come out of it even in its present form....


----------



## stumpy66

www.nationwide-stump-removal.co.uk


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stumpgrinders*

the more of us in contact with each other the better off we will all be.......nice to see another like mind chuck is hat in.........


----------



## km stumps

*stump grinders list*

good idea found a company that made my website , very good they design it put it on the web make sure its on all main search engines host it ,free up dates ect, for £20 a month its got before and after pictures a gallery i can update any time it should be on line in about aweek if people chip in get a good web site exsplain what we do how we do it with alist of people good contractors in areas all over uk


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stumpgrinders*

good luck with it.......stumpy 66 got the ball rolling and done a lot of work for the benefit of others....me included.......but the support seems slow, independants need some sort of national presence,if you don't blow your own trumpet who's going to blow it for you.........there seems to be a lot of time spent talking about who's got the biggest.....(machine).....i reckon a lot of these machines are parked up at the minute ...lack of stumps not equipment......shared cost of national advertising via a co-op might just change things.......


----------



## stump stomper

*Have a happy and prosperous new year*

hi guys thought i might kick start this tread for the new year hows work ?getting any of them storm damaged trees / stumps Ive had a couple so far :biggrinbounce2: seems their might a lack of stumps over their dose this mean prices are droping? to get the work. :yoyo:


----------



## km stumps

*stumps*

lots of trees blown over trouble is its so wet the stump comes out too, work is same as last year about this time , i have noticed people hire small stump grinders from hire shops with no spare teeth or pp,then bounce off a 5 foot stump for an hour or til stump is smoldering and black, got a nice job just before xmas grinding a smoldering stump , also people bye a stump grinder on ebay do the work or start a grinding firm find out its hard work, then sell again ,


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stump grinders*

Heres me thinking everbody had abandoned ship!.....lots of work,little motivation........small machines busy,busy.252 gathering dust


----------



## km stumps

*dust*

there s no dust on my 252 plenty of chippings and lots of mud , tree surgeons and devlopers are busy, trouble is there is alot of i can do that people , chasing stumps , with all these machines about £3000 :deadhorse:


----------



## stump stomper

Lads don't make me feel bad. I have 13hp husqvarna and i can get the access the bigger tree guys cant or just not bothered with. side gates throw houses even over a back walls if you have the bodies to lift it last year did a lot of advertising hope fully it pays of this year would love to get a 252 but its half and half the husky struggles on the 30 inc-hers but have done a 43" walnut and 42" horse chestnut. the 252 would fly but you might not have the access plus theres:blob5: two new guy on the seen in the last 10 months. last year when some one would ring i would try put them off for a couple of days see if you might get more in the same area but, when i would call back to make a date client will say they got some one else, so now i try to be quick of the mark unless i have a lot on, this happen in yor neck of the woods??:blob5:guess ill just have to grab any thing .



www.stumpstompers.com


----------



## km stumps

*thats my point*

you offer a niche service trouble is so do all the other stumpers with small machines , you should be able to name your price , i have two machines a rayco 20hp self prop, that goes most places , if it cant get in i dont want the job ,working with under 20 hp is hard work, and vemeer sc 252 with auto sweep best machine for middle ground work very fast, when we quote for work we are not cheap but if customer wants it done we dont wait about til we have 3or4 in erea , a 43 inch stump is at least £245 to £300 and i would like to be at home eating a sandwich by 1-00.


----------



## stump stomper

*now that's*

wouldn't it be nice to have one of them every day ??.Ive been using the per method but you get caught out on the big stumps your rate sounds much better, think ill try it this year and f**k it if you don't get the job!!!


----------



## km stumps

*stump prices*

i use a per stump method to if it is 20 small conifers and they are same size, i often charge by the day if we are clearing land you can loose count, otherwise, and we charge by each stump depending on size and so on ,for the public, some people ask can you do it cheaper than they can hire a machine we always beatthe hire company if its only 2xsmall stumps,


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stumpgrinders*

stumpstomper.....don,t let them knock your small machine.....take it from me(20 years + bashing stumps) big machines stand idle .......there ain,t that many big stumps out there, you will find most decent tree outfits now own a stumpgrinder and will cover there own work especally if the stumps worth the sort of money km says he can get?.............if he cant get access he dont want it,in two decades plus i have never been beaten on access so send um to me www.remove-a-treestump.co.uk  i,ll do them, this little niche market he talks about with small machines! my best earning stumps have been big ones with no access not 40 inchers in the middle of a f.....g field.

you keep plodding on with your husky.......yes it can be hard graft but i can assure you for that level of investment it.s worth doing.....


----------



## km stumps

had a look at your web site , do you only run small machines, too , i did say that husky was a good little stump grinder but they dont dont take stump out , only below ground, the problem is to many idiots starting stump grinding no insurance , under cut people , most are on the dole, bye a machine off ebay and away you go, ido alot of work for tree sergeons landscapers ect estate agents not many fields , mainly parks large housing estates , schools, you did not read what i said


----------



## km stumps

two big tree surgeon that i work for dont have stump grinders its just another bit of kit to go wrong ,the price that i charge for stumps is about the going rate in london and herts ,some contractors charge alot more than me , ican email you a copy of invoice if you think i am telling porkies


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stumpgrinders*

first of all i think i did read what you said!........perhaps you ought to go back to my machine page and read again..........we operate a broad spectrum of "SMALL" machines to cover any stump and any requirement including a 252, the most cost effective machine on that page is the alpine magnum.....secondly i have never left stump in the ground whatever the location,whatever the machine. if the customer as requested complete removal thats what he gets if it takes a bit longer so be it...perhaps i dont get 300 quid for a mornings work but after 20 years they keep coming... trees & stumps,longevity my friend.....we always seem to afford new kit.
Your comments about the cowboy operators are interesting,talk to any pro arborist about uninsured,unqualified,inexperienced chancers he has to go and price against........why should stumpgrinding be any differant.... but perhaps "big bucks" for a mornings work encourages them? ...........

PS...IS THAT YOUR 252 ON EBAY ?


----------



## km stumps

you seem to have a problem with the prices i charge , iwould not hang off a13hp rayco or any other small machine , for crap money . i noticed you dig them out by hand to ,:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## km stumps

*carlton 40 12*

hi any one used a carlton 40 12 diesel, any problems wth lombardini engine, are they as good as sc252 i am selling on ebay www.kmstumps.com


----------



## km stumps

*stump grinding*

km stump grinding started 15 years ago with our first nearly new machine a rayco 1635 tow behind model we started at the larger end of the market and have since moved down to the smaller end , when we first started stump grinding ,as part of a landscape and fencing firm, the choice of machines was a chip monk, little david, vemeer, or rayco , the choice was not there, we even pushed a vemeer tow behind ito a back garden to take a stump out, i would not do that now . have alook at our website bit boring at moment next week we are going to crane vemeer over walls and garage , should be fun , we cover all of hertfordshire and north london www.kmstumps.com


----------



## km stumps

*stump grinding prices*

got to think about my prices for stump grinding , had alook on net to see what other companies charge and how they could aford £30,000 machines now i know they charge £80 plus vat to lookat the job some discount if they get the job and£ £50plus vat an hour from the time they leave base, till the time they finnish or min 3 hours thats not bad,


----------



## stump stomper

*any one out there*

any body still grinding stumps for a living???? stumpy 66
KM stumps 
stumped


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stumpgrinders*

I don't know about anyone else but were still bashing away......slowly but surely.......with a regular stream of requests...........it,s a shame the co-op did,nt get off the ground.......how,s it with you?


----------



## stump stomper

*still stumpen*

Hiay stumped
things no to bad have work most days, wont get rich but like the job have built up a good base for regular work then i have domestic jobs you can normally do at your own leisure...... have a look!!!! just have this in the last two weeks its a work in progress.
http://www.pickapro.ie/tree-stump-shrub-removal/dublin/


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stumpgrinders*

nice site......you won't get rich in this game but with customer comments like that you'll always have something to do.......are you happy with your choice of machines......


----------



## stump stomper

yes over all it dose the job, more hp would be nice but access is tight on half my work I would like to pick up a 252 at some point .


----------



## stump stomper

bye the way it is a pitty the coop never took of rob put a lot of work in to it
is he still going strong.?hope to get a lot more photos up soon.do you still carve the bears


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stumpgrinders*

my thoughts are well known......access is the key word....the job is hard work with these smaller machines but you will crack them,it's difficult to find customers every week who will pay to crane a machine in or rampage through the neighbours garden taking fences down......some of my best jobs have been when other guy's have said sorry to tight......


----------



## stumped!!

*uk stumpgrinders*

i've not spoke to rob for a good while.......shame all the effort & no end result.....still trying to carve things.......instead of removing the stump sometimes.......owls seem popular & pretty easy to do


----------



## stumpy66

*hey!*

Hello chaps, been away for abit but good to come back and see you still talking.....i'm still doing my thing in Bristol, seems like everyone and his dog has a grinder now...my favorite bit of kit at the moment is my ditching spade, quiet, dust free and great for small stumps.....i'm back to see if anyone is having probs with vermeer UK? anyone had issues with them lately?


----------

